# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Indikators ИН-13

## Waldis

Labdien! Vai kādam neglabājas daži lieki neona indikatori ИН-13? https://istok2.com/photo/1720.jpg

----------


## AndrisZ

Tev, kā foruma vecbiedram, varu pārīti uzdāvināt.

----------


## Waldis

Būtu priecīgs un pateicīgs! Manā gadijumā gan šoreiz pārītis ir kādi 4 vai 5 gabali... :: 

...Vai Tu neesi tas pats Andris, kuram vajadzēja ИН-12, man ir kādas 5 gab, apsolīju, un viņš tā i brauc tām pakaļ, un brauc, un brauc...

----------


## Didzis

Man kautkur vajadzŗtu būt vienai čupiņai. Savulaik biju sadomājis spektra analizatoru taisīt, bet iestājās gaismas diožu ēra un nodoms tā i palika nerealizēts.

----------


## AndrisZ

> ...Vai Tu neesi tas pats Andris, kuram vajadzēja ИН-12


 Nē, es esmu tas, kurš Tev tos budiļņikus sagādāja.

----------


## Vitalii

pievienoshos, piesakos ar uz kadiem 4 gabaliem.
ka shie iedalas - vienam indikatoram ir fiksasis un otrs baigais flegminsh...a gribas ta abus vienadus.

----------


## Isegrim

Vitālij, kad tev iepriekšējo reizi vajadzēja, to vēl bija pulka. Tagad dabūjami pāris pēdējie. Kas pirmā atnāks... 
P.S. Cēlonis atšķirīgiem laikiem var būt shēmā. Iepriekš pārliecinies par to.

----------


## Waldis

_Nē, es esmu tas, kurš Tev tos budiļņikus sagādāja._ 

Tagad atceros, paldies par pulkstenīšiem! Izrādijās tomēr nedaudz par agru. Kādu nokāvām, pārejie gaida, meistars aug!  ::  ...*Andrejs* bija tas, kurš solija paņemt ИН-12 es atradu vēstuli...

Kungi, tad ar kuru no Jums man turpināt sarunu par 5 lampiņām?

----------


## Vitalii

> Kungi, tad ar kuru no Jums man turpināt sarunu par 5 lampiņām?


 Joprojām ir interese par gāzizlādes indikatoriem: ir lentinieki bez acīm.

----------


## Vjaceslav

> Joprojām ir interese par gāzizlādes indikatoriem: ir lentinieki bez acīm.


 joprojam ir interese par papiriem: ir lentinieki bez tiem. Jau jaunais gads tuvojas!

----------


## Vitalii

> joprojam ir interese par papiriem: ir lentinieki bez tiem. Jau jaunais gads tuvojas!


 _Draugs, neesmu aizmirsis par tām instrukcijām - Олимп МПК-005_ (_Инструкция по ремонту катушечного магнитофона Олимп МПК-005.С_ )
Gribi processu pasteidzināt: _piezvani_ - telefons ir zināms, _e-pasts_ ar zināms...izsaki droši ar kādu "_skarbu_" vārdiņu...( neapvainošos )
Pat  liekas - atrast Krievijas AVITO.RU to papīra formātu būs vieglāli, tāds  ar derēs...( jeb tikai tavējais - aizdotais..?) Cenšos, cik laiks  atļauj.

_Šai saitā ienāku ļoti reti, Tev paveicies!_

----------

